# Mass Euthanization to beingin WV shelter



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Mass Euthanization to being in WV shelter*

The mass euthanization of animals at the Mason County Shelter in WV is
reportedly underway or imminent. Rescues or any organization or individual that can help save any of these animals should visit the petfinder web page at <http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/masoncounty.html> for
contact information

The following rescue were already notified by this shelter;

BREW Beagle Rescue; BREW Beagle Rescue; Atlantic Region Border Collie Rescue; Angel Dogs Inc.; Critter Care Rescue; Adopt A Chow Rescue; Animal Hope Alliance; Assissi's Animal Rescue Found.; B.A.R.K.; Bully Paws Adoptions; Caring for Creatures; Chesapeake Area Alaskan Malamute Rescue; Chessie Rescue of Va; Furry Suits Rescue; Golden ret.Adoption & Placement; All 4 The Animals Rescue; Friends of Homeless Animals; Appalachian Mt.Brdr.Collie Rescue; A Forever Home Rescue Foundation; Blue Ridge Border Collie Rescue; Adrati K-9 Rescue; Animal Friends of Barbour County; Wildwood Rescue; All For The Animals; Olive Branch Animal Rescue; Safe Haven; Northeast All Retriever Rescue; Brookline Lab Rescue; Lab Rescue; Lab Rescue of LRCP Inc; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; Rawhide Rescue; [email protected]; Susan Reaver; Mary Snyder; St.Bernard Rescue Of Md.; Mostly Shepherds Rescue of NJ; The Phoenix Rescue Group; Care N Compassion Pitbull Rescue; Annabelle's Second Chance; Pointer Rescue Pa; Pointer Rescue Org.; Mid Atlantic German Shorthair pointer rescue; Pointer Rescue Pa; Hedgesville Hounds; Homewoods Rescue for the Wayward Hound; K&M Rescue; Caring Angels Animal Rescue; Triangle Beagle Rescue of NC; Tricounty Animal Rescue; Trinity Retreats Rescue


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, this is so sad...and every other shelter in WV is overflowing also....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief!!!!! Seems like it is an epidemic everywhere.

Hooch


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Holy cow. Did you all see how many doggies they have? So very very sad. I am contacting everyone I know as well.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I cant bring myself to look, Im better off not knowing. I tend to beat myself up for not being able to help...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow they have a lot of dogs... so sad.. and a lot of them are black lab mixes...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

How sad. i had tears in my eyes just scrolling through all those poor animals. there was a Golden in the mix as well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, I'd take Sid- pretty dog


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is a clearly purebred Chessie, too- NO reason Chessie rescue shouldn't leap all over that one! Why is that dog still there?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goose the "Golden" is not a Golden, looks like a Chow mix to me- though still a pretty dog


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just wondering how things were going for this shelter. As of 7/30 they have a little more time to move the dogs out to other groups.

What they need is a mobilization to set up adoption sites to get these dogs adopted. Their notes say many of them have been at the shelter a year.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to admit, that I am like Linda....it is just so unbearably SAD to see all these wonderful, beautiful babies....that will never get the chance to be loved and a part of a family. It sure makes us all wish, that we all could do more to help them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I e-mailed Patti telling her they should contact Best Friends to get help for these poor animals-they had a sewer line break and animals were standing in feces and urine.

Here is her reply, I am sure they need more rescues involved, foster homes and donations:

Yeah - they are always there to help and work so well with rescue. We love them.

Foster homes and donations are greatly needed. Our group took in 38 dogs yesterday. I can get you a list of other rescues (I hope) that took/are taking dogs, so any potential donors can choose where to donate. 

Also, anyone near the shelter could go there on Saturday and clean. There will be a huge effort underway and it will be gross.

Please contact Patti for list of the rescues taking dogs, so you can donate to whomever you choose!

Thanks!


Patti Stinson
Volunteer, A Forever-Home Rescue Foundation
maarr : Mid Atlantic Animal Rescue Resources
Founder (inactive), 4 Paws Rescue Team
Welcome to 4Paws!

Here is another update:>In a message dated 8/6/2007 5:06:56 P.M. Eastern Standard Time,
> >karen.grinder @gmail.com writes:
> >
> >Patti,
> >Here is the brief statement I put out yesterday. I just got off the

>phone
> >with Channel 4 and they are calling the station in West Virginia to
get 
>a
> >copy
> >of the video shot Saturday while we were there. They are trying to
get 
>it
> >on the news tonight.
> >
> >A group of us went to Mason yesterday to see what was
> >going on and to get some of the dogs. Michelle,
> >Stacey and Debbie from Parkersburg along with myself
> >and Carmen arrived at the Mason shelter around 1:30pm
> >yesterday and could not believe what we found. There
> >were dogs everywhere. Outside chained to the fence
> >and in kennels with disgusting green water to drink
> >and poop (old and new) everywhere. The chained dogs
> >had about 4-6' of chain to move around on. All of
> >them were baking in the sun with barely any shade.
> >Inside there were dogs in kennels and crates. All
> >were filthy and begging for attention. Alot of the
> >dogs have sarcoptic mange, kennel cough and diarrhea
> >(probably giardia). Some are extremely thin (even
> >emaciated) and dehydrated. There were about 5
> >volunteers including Angie working on cleaning,
> >feeding and watering over 150 dogs. The sewer water
> >was about 1-2" deep in some areas for the back up
> >early in the day. There are no cats at the shelter.
> >The back kennel had one, two or three dogs per run
> >with about 4 dogs chained in the isles. The feces was
> >everywhere and had been there for awhile. The fans in
> >the back kennel were not helping with air circulation
> >at all. It was hot and stinky. There were 4 pups
> >from a cruelty case that were in severe condition and
> >if not helped would be dead in another day or so. We
> >dewormed them and gave them Sub Q fluids to help. We
> >fed them canned food which they scarfed down like they
> >hadn't eaten in weeks. They were just so loveable it
> >was sad. We were able to take with us 4 moms with
> >young pups (2-3 weeks old), 2 pregnant dogs and one
> >older pup that was so malnourished her joints can
> >barely hold her up. 3 of the moms and the older pup
> >have sarcoptic mange. 2 of the moms were missing hair
> >over about two thirds of their bodies. There is one
> >little black lab we had to leave at the shelter who is
> >missing hair over about 90% of its body. We worked
> >until about 5pm loaded up 31 wonderful dogs/pups and
> >left to go back to Parkersburg. All of us were
> >filthy, hot and tired but could not stop thinking
> >about all the animals living in the disgusting mess at
> >the shelter. Yes part of this was due to the sewer
> >back up but the majority is due to lack of help to
> >clean, feed, water and get vet care for that many
> >animals. Most of them are very sweet and friendly.
> >Some are very aggressive and were trying to attack
> >others. Several had injuries due to dog fights. We
> >left yesterday at 4am and arrived back home this
> >morning around 5am. All we kept thinking is about all
> >those we could not take with us. Something needs to
> >be done now. Mason needs volunteers to feed, clean
> >and properly care for the animals. They need rescues
> >to take the non aggressive ones now. Rescues must
> >understand that they will be getting dogs with
> >sarcoptic mange, bad kennel cough and probably giardia
> >but it is worth it to help these poor babies. Action
> >must be taken now to save these lives.
> >
> >On August 15th the county will be taking over the
> >shelter. There will not be a mass euthanasia. There
> >will be an assessment team to start going thru all the
> >remaining animals to see what dogs are placeable,
> >which need vet care and which are not adoptable. Yes
> >some will be euthanized. They will be coming up with a
> >plan to clean up the shelter, repair what needs to be
> >done, put in place proper cleaning and care guidelines
> >and develop an overall plan for the shelter to
> >function with. The county does want to continue
> >working with rescues but understand that they must
> >have the right staff and guidelines in place and
> >provide the support they need. Right now Mason should
> >be considered a hoarding situation and truly is in
> >crisis. Please if you can help by taking a couple of
> >dogs please do. They need to be moved before 8/15. If
> >you can drive down to the shelter and help clean and
> >care for the animals please do. I am begging everyone
> >to get involved. Do not wait. The animals are in
> >need now and can truly not live like this any longer.
> >Do not send money. If you are paying for vetting
> >animals please pay the vet directly. Please cross
> >post.
> >
> >Thanks
> >Karen Grinder
> >A Forever Home Rescue


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is very sad.


----------

